# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Five Times Five Japan (Richard Kaufman)

## Salduba

:D  Hola a todos,

Por Fin!!
Ya tengo el libro Five times five japan de Richard Kaufman, 25 juegos de close-up

Lo que me ha costado....y lo que me va a costar fabricar algun artilugio
Pero el juego del 6 de diamantes que pasa visiblemente a 8 ya es una realidad.

Por cierto, teneis tambien el five times five scotland...pero ni comparacion

un saludo

----------


## rofman

enhorabuena espero que haya valido la pena!!!!


al final se te fué caro :Confused: ?


Por cierto podrias haber utilizado el antiguo post sobre esto :P


Saludos,
R.Ortega

----------


## Salduba

Hola, No sabia que hubiese post de esto.

Y bueno, no me costo mucho, mas me va a costar aprenderlo... :D   :Smile1:  

Pero ya conozco 3 versiones del juego que cambian los rombos de 4 a 6
(o a otros). 3 formas de hacerlo o fabricarlo

un saludo

----------

